# Why I don't get a motorcycle.



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

:yikes:

http://jalopnik.com/348930/volkswagen-golf-meets-a-motorcycle-at-155-mph-doesnt-go-well


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

It was presented to senior management at NASA, JSC. The driver in the VW (?) was texting and pull in front of the cycle. You cannot use handheld cell phone at JSC. :yikes:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Horrible way to die


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

stylinexpat said:


> Horrible way to die


Looks like it was a quick end.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

JoeM3 said:


> Why I don't get a motorcycle


The motorcycle was not the problem, it was the poor judgement of the operator.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

mullman said:


> The motorcycle was not the problem, it was the poor judgement of the operator.


Maybe the OP is very self aware and understands he lacks the proper judgment and common sense to ride a motorcycle.

I say good for him.


----------



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

Double-S said:


> Maybe the OP is very self aware and understands he lacks the proper judgment and common sense to ride a motorcycle.


People with proper judgement and common sense don't ride cycles in cities.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

mullman said:


> The motorcycle was not the problem, it was the poor judgement of the operator.


Bingo.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

This was the messge when the charts were presented to senior staff at Johnson Space Center. Different twist to the story...

Motorcycle rider was traveling approximately*85 mph. The VW driver was talking on a cell phone when they pulled out from a side street, apparently not seeing the motorcycle. The rider***8217;s reaction time was not sufficient enough to avoid this accident. 

The car had two passengers and the bike rider was found INSIDE the car with them. The Volkswagen actually flipped over from the force of impact and landed 20 feet from where the collision took place. 

All three involved (two in the car and the bike rider) were killed instantly. 

Stop talking on Cell phones*or*Texting while trying to drive!


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

JoeM3 said:


> People with proper judgement and common sense don't ride cycles in cities.


Huh... I have been riding in cities for the past three years, and I average about 8k miles a year, city/hwy riding, and I've never made a mistake like this. 
Perhaps you meant: "People with proper judgement don't go 85 mph in the city"


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

JoeM3 said:


> People with proper judgement and common sense don't ride cycles in cities.


Garbage. When you make the decision to ride a motorcycle this includes the risks. A good rider knows what's going on around him or her and rides defensively in high traffic areas. I rode for 5 years in the Detroit area and never came close to having an accident. I also never went 85 anywhere but on a freeway.

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Michael Schott said:


> Garbage. When you make the decision to ride a motorcycle this includes the risks. A good rider knows what's going on around him or her and rides defensively in high traffic areas. I rode for 5 years in the Detroit area and never came close to having an accident. I also never went 85 anywhere but on a freeway.
> 
> Thanks, Mike.


+1

I suspect the OP is just afraid of motorcycles given their capabilities and the required coordination and intelligence to ride one safely.

No big deal, my mom also thinks the same way.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

My mom and I rode about 200 miles yesterday.
Yep, she is 60+ and averages 18K+ per year. :thumbup:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

mullman said:


> My mom and I rode about 200 miles yesterday.
> Yep, she is 60+ and averages 18K+ per year. :thumbup:


haha sweet dude! My mom is going to take her riding test next year, granted she won't be on a rocket, but I'd still ride with her


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

mullman said:


> My mom and I rode about 200 miles yesterday.
> Yep, she is 60+ and averages 18K+ per year. :thumbup:


Awesome, I think that's great! :thumbup:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Ryan... said:


> haha sweet dude! My mom is going to take her riding test next year, granted she won't be on a rocket, but I'd still ride with her


When are you gonna get your woman riding?


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Ryan... said:


> Huh... I have been riding in cities for the past three years, and I average about 8k miles a year, city/hwy riding, and I've never made a mistake like this.
> Perhaps you meant: "People with proper judgement don't go 85 mph in the city"


Stop using logic. 

PS: Why hasn't this been toe'd yet?


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Double-S said:


> When are you gonna get your woman riding?


Next summer I'm going to get her riding, I'm borrowing my cousin's old Ninja 250 and I'll get her started on that. She's only 5'3 maybe 115lbs (IDK, never asked ), so I think a 250 is more than sufficient. She wanted to learn before she went off to school, (so she could bring a bike, cause she doesn't have her car there) but I don't think the busy traffic of Madison is a good place to start...



MMMM_ERT said:


> Stop using logic.
> 
> PS: Why hasn't this been toe'd yet?


Yeah, I don't know where that blip of logic came from, surely it won't happen again :rofl:


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

Ryan... said:


> Next summer I'm going to get her riding, I'm borrowing my cousin's old Ninja 250 and I'll get her started on that. She's only 5'3 maybe 115lbs (IDK, never asked ), so I think a 250 is more than sufficient. She wanted to learn before she went off to school, (so she could bring a bike, cause she doesn't have her car there) but I don't think the busy traffic of Madison is a good place to start...
> 
> Yeah, I don't know where that blip of logic came from, surely it won't happen again :rofl:


can i borrow the 250 when she's done? i needs to learn too. everyone around me rides except, well, me.  someone told me to get a 600/650 right off the bat to learn on. yeah... right.


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

chivas said:


> can i borrow the 250 when she's done? i needs to learn too. everyone around me rides except, well, me.  someone told me to get a 600/650 right off the bat to learn on. yeah... right.


If you're Asian I'd stick with the Ninja 250 for starters.

It's not very heavy so when you dump it you'll be able to pick it up no problem.

Also, they're lower so you won't be on your toes at the lights.

The 600 sportbike is way too much bike unless you plan on hitting the gym regularly and upping your protein intake.

Also, avoid red bikes, they're way too fast.

Hope that helps...


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

That's the part of being a Paramedic that I am looking forward to the least.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Double-S said:


> If you're Asian I'd stick with the Ninja 250 for starters.
> 
> It's not very heavy so when you dump it you'll be able to pick it up no problem.
> 
> ...


:rofl:

:bustingup


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Double-S said:


> If you're Asian I'd stick with the Ninja 250 for starters.
> 
> It's not very heavy so when you dump it you'll be able to pick it up no problem.
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl: Could be why scooters are so popular here in Taiwan along with the fact that they are automatic :angel:


----------



## BerkleyBMW (Jun 29, 2008)

stylinexpat said:


> :rofl::rofl: Could be why scooters are so popular here in *Taiwan *along with the fact that they are automatic :angel:


Not just Taiwan, but most of Europe as well.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Double-S said:


> If you're Asian I'd stick with the Ninja 250 for starters.
> 
> It's not very heavy so when you dump it you'll be able to pick it up no problem.
> 
> ...


Wow...I must be a God to handle a 1584cc bike...

:rofl:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Wow...I must be a God to handle a 1584cc bike...
> 
> :rofl:


Or very fat...


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Double-S said:


> Or very fat...


Wrong


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

BerkleyBMW said:


> Not just Taiwan, but most of Europe as well.


let me get this right.... cars are manual and bikes are automatic!?!? hum.... it's like bizzaro USA!


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

Double-S said:


> If you're Asian I'd stick with the Ninja 250 for starters.
> 
> It's not very heavy so when you dump it you'll be able to pick it up no problem.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice! having gout attacks every so often, i guess it would suck to be on the toes at the light (OUCH!) or to pick up a heavy bike after ditching the b*tch. Double-S, you touched my heart like you touch other member's member here. Much thanks! :kisses:

:rofl:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

chivas said:


> Double-S, you touched my heart like you touch other member's member here. Much thanks! :kisses:
> 
> :rofl:


Anytime.

As long as you understand that's the only thing I'm willing to touch.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

chivas said:


> can i borrow the 250 when she's done? i needs to learn too. everyone around me rides except, well, me.  someone told me to get a 600/650 right off the bat to learn on. yeah... right.


Where are you from? After she's done with it who knows what shape it'll be in! :rofl:

I started on a 600, and have owned 3 of them so far, next will be 1000... I thought they were fine, as long as you respect the power and take extra precautions. :thumbup:


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

I also started on a Ninja 250... damned nice bike for a starter... light, easy and fun to ride. Also damned hard to get yourself a speeding ticket on unless you were going downhill 

A 600 MAY be a decent bike to start, if you get the right one. It all comes down to gearing. However, most 600's are geared to be crotch rockets. Then again I had a 750 (Honda Nighthawk) that I rode around for ages that would've been a fabulous starter bike, too. It didn't have much welly down low, but you could keep up with traffic on the highway.

If I were learning to ride today, I'd probably get a Kawasaki ER-6N (http://www.kawasaki.com/Products/Product-Specifications.aspx?scid=6&id=430) or Kawasaki Versys (http://www.kawasaki.com/Products/Product-Specifications.aspx?scid=6&id=433)... not that I have a love for Kawasaki necessarily (though I do ride a Concours 14) but those are both damned nice bikes for not a huge outlay of cash. They'd both make decent starter bikes, but have enough oomph to stay up with traffic.

Oh... and need I say MSF course is a necessity?


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

chivas said:


> can i borrow the 250 when she's done? i needs to learn too. everyone around me rides except, well, me.  *someone told me to get a 600/650 right off the bat to learn on. yeah... right.*


This is not a bad suggestion. Don't get a 600 I-4 supersport but there are plenty of tamer bikes in that size that are good starter bikes. Look at the Suzuki SV650. I'm sure Honda and Yamaha also have less sporty bikes in this size.

Another advantage of starting on a bike this size is you won't need to upgrade as your riding skills improve.

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

i like street fighters like Triple Speed or the Monster type. any suggestions on one of those starters? the Monster is not it; too expensive and while it does look nice, the Ducati name just doesn't strike me well.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

chivas said:


> i like street fighters like Triple Speed or the Monster type. any suggestions on one of those starters? the Monster is not it; too expensive and while it does look nice, the Ducati name just doesn't strike me well.


The Speed Triple is a damned nice bike... but I would never recommend starting to ride on one of those! Good god, man!  Seriously, that's a lot of bike for me, and I've been riding for years!

Again, take a look at the ER-6n for a street-fighter style bike... another good option (though used) would be the Honda 599... a classic street-fighter style 600cc bike that's a great starter option... or its big brother the 919. The latter is heavier and more powerful, but having ridden one I don't think it's too bad as a beginner bike so long as you have reasonable self-control


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

chivas said:


> i like street fighters like Triple Speed or the Monster type. any suggestions on one of those starters? the Monster is not it; too expensive and while it does look nice, the Ducati name just doesn't strike me well.


Check out the Suzuki Gladius... what's your price range? My thinking on the matter was: it didn't pay to spend $1500 on a bike i'd outgrow in 2 weeks, take a loss selling it, then dump three times that into a bigger bike. If you were to find an old CBR F2 600, it won't be nearly as fast as a new 600, probably a little dinged up in old age, and just a great bike to tool around with and learn the ropes. It also gets you prepared for handling bigger bikes, the weight difference is often the biggest obstacle to overcome, not the power.

I've ridden both the Honda 600rr and a 1000rr (about 14k miles on the 600, and about 5k on the 1000), and a 1300cc Hayabusa for about 5 miles. While you do notice the power gains, the weight was the biggest thing I noticed. Once you're up and moving it's hard to find a difference, but in town, making slow turns, that's where the differences come into play the most.


----------



## 3beemers (Nov 1, 2008)

Michael Schott said:


> Garbage. When you make the decision to ride a motorcycle this includes the risks. A good rider knows what's going on around him or her and rides defensively in high traffic areas. I rode for 5 years in the Detroit area and never came close to having an accident. I also never went 85 anywhere but on a freeway.
> 
> Thanks, Mike.


+1. Close to my retirement, I bought a K1200S to commute in the streets and freeways of Los Angeles. I also own a 1983 R100RS, the K1200 gives me more features for my added safety. In my lifetime, I probably have bought around 15 4wheelers and about 8 motorcycles. Out of the 15 4wheelers, only one (1) was not rear ended, my 2008 Honda Ridgeline which I just bought last year.

Prior to this truck was an 05 RED Titan, was rear-ended at a stop light in the middle of downtown L.A. This Toyota Corola (rental) wiped out his whole front end and partially lifted the rear end of my truck. The driver, from New York was on his cell phone. If I was riding my motorcycle that day, it would never happen because of I can always put the bike in more defensive position/s. Based on my riding and driving experiences, 4wheelers are sitting ducks. I have been riding since 16 years old and no accident on motorcycles.

Some people would like to have fun and ride motorcycles but afraid because of what they see happened to others. And those people who decided to limit the enjoyment of their lives because they are afraid to die, remember that we all die ultimately, regardless of what you do in life. Just think of some people who were jogging for their health, ran over by cars and die.

I only live once and I wanted to live this life to the fullest. I would never restrict my life with certain limitations at the expense of quality and full enjoyment.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

chivas i would recomend a ninja500, it's a great starter bike, a little more power than the 250, and a little less that the 600. i liked the advice the guy at the dealer told me when i was lookin. see that zx650? yes. well if it's not as forgiving as this 500, if you accidently give too much throtlle, your on your ass, with this 500, the only your going to pop a wheelie is to stand on the back. i was sold. i love the 500, but i do like the nicer zx bikes, epecially the 10 and the 14. but i have realize that the only difference in these bikes other than handleing is that top speed and and how fast you can get there. and ridding at 55 mph at first seems like warp speed.
here are a few other things also to consider about ridin in the city, really cagers(cars) don't see you. so you learn where the horn is real fast, and really you become so more aware of everything around you. the mos pita thing is stupid cars ridin your back tire, and the most irratating thing, there on your back tire at stop lights. wtf.
that's another thing, you will be more aware at stop sign, or lights, because those crazy nuts look like they are not going to stop. i'm surprised that i haven't wore out my tail light yet.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

^^^^ You forgot to mention the cars that decide to merge into your lane without looking


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

that's the part where you learn where the horn is. and yes i've had to do that quite a few times. i've even one day had to turn around behind me while riding, and throw a fit with the minivan behind me. i was like stuck behind a car, double lanes, and a car in front of him, and you know you need your space to stop or dive around, or sumthin, if they stop for some reason, and i keept hitting the brake lights to get them to back off, enough was enough. they did back off after that, i though wow what power, considering they were on 4 wheels and out weighed me.


----------

